# My apologies to everyone



## white page (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi all you kind people , 
I am sorry I haven't been much of an active member recently , one of those withdrawn moments , prechristmas blues , you know , avoiding the christmas goods shelves in the stores , looking happy for people who are excited about seeing family for the holiday , just generally feeling sorry for myself , which is silly as there is so much good in my life , if it wasn't for the looming christmas bleakness ,
 Is there a nice place on this planet where christmas is just like any other nice day . without the pressure ???  sorry for being so grumpy . I think I should  go back into my shell now  . This wasn't meant to sound so bitter .:hide:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: .My apologies to everyone*

You never have to apologize WP - I think, in this life, we do what we can / when we can.  We only get better when we can recognize what it is we need and put a plan of action to get there.  You're withdrawing from posting for a while - is just that.

I'm sorry you're where you are right now and, I hope you will feel better very soon.  I really enjoy reading your posts! (yes - I am selfish!)


----------



## Daniel (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: .My apologies to everyone*

Yeah, and, personally, I am more looking forward to Black Friday 2009 than Christmas 2008.


----------



## white page (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Jazzey and Daniel !
ps. what is black friday 2009 Daniel ???????? or is it just a figure of speech ??????


----------



## Daniel (Dec 6, 2008)

Black Friday is a magical time in America   It's the day when people go shopping (online or, at risk of injury, in person) the day after Thanksgiving for the best deals all year.     This year, I bought a new mattress, and my I saved my parents a ton of money on a washer and dryer.


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 6, 2008)

wp

no need for apologies, i feel the same about christmas, infactto be blunt i hate it be glad when its gone, it just brings sadness and makes everything feel 10x as worse,, it would be nice if there was a place that was christmas free!! your in my thoughts :hug::hug:


----------



## white page (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Sister ray , 
see you here online Dec 25 for a non Christmas day:coffee2: 

well done Daniel for the savings , black friday 2008 wasn't black at all for you and your family after all , thanks for the explanation !!


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll be here WP, we will have to start a thread where we dont mention christmas talk about everything but!!!:hug:

Black Friday sounds a bit like our Boxing day when all the sales start and theres a mad rush to get the bargins!!


----------



## ladylore (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey White Page. 

Like the others have said already, no worries and no apologies needed. This time of year is a trigger for many, many people including myself.

I am going to go see my sister and her kids but she has assured me that it is a no fuss time. I am also becoming more and more of a Jewish frame of mind. So this year I am celebrating Hannukka as well as Christmas with my sister.

A great excuse to get away for a couple of weeks.  :hug:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice to see you White Page. :hug:

I am glad you are back.

I withdraw too, so I understand how it feels.  When I do it is like my brain is in a fog and I can't find words to say.

There is no need to be sorry.  We are all here for you no matter what.


----------



## white page (Dec 6, 2008)

hey there Ladylore and Nicnack, thanks .

wishing you a great time away LL.


> it is like my brain is in a fog and I can't find words to say.


spot on Niknack, exactly how it is , I want to respond to people , but can't , beyond seemingly short abrupt phrases .


----------



## NicNak (Dec 6, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## gooblax (Dec 6, 2008)

Good to see you wp. :hug:


----------



## Mari (Dec 7, 2008)

> I want to respond to people , but can't



That is when I go with just a smilie. I just finished opening my presents from last Xmas which I guess indicates my frame of mind regarding the season. One is a Christmas CD which I can see was specially selected for me. I will play it tomorrow because I do know that my boys want me to be more cheerful. :heart: Mari


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 7, 2008)

:hug:  ...I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Mari.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi WhitePage,


> I am sorry I haven't been much of an active member recently , one of those withdrawn moments


No need to apologize WP! Maybe your just a bit self-conscious?
Heck, if this was a popularity contest I would want to be invisible.:hide:!

But I really like the "people seeking help or to learn more about themselves" part of the forum.


----------



## amastie (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi White Page,

I've also withdrawn very much recently.  Mostly it is because Xmas is coming soon.  I made a pact with myself that I won't think about it till two days beforehand, buy gifts that day, attend the Xmas Day celebration with family then consider that the following day that it's all over.  Just three days!

I've felt that way for many years.  The only reason that I can think of is that I never had any children of my own and somehow Xmas to me means sharing the fantasy and the spectacle with my own children.  Not even with a husband, just the children.

I have nieces and nephews but it's not the same.  I'm not Christian but I do like the loving spirit that people extend at Xmas.  I like it but I just can't easily participate in it at that time.

So I understand why you and others also feel more down at this time, even if our reasons are different.

I will be happy to "see you here online Dec 25 for a non Christmas day" 

My very best wishes,

amastie


----------

